# ليس للمتوفين المسمين /للمتوفيان المسميان



## samiraa

السلام عليكم، 
ما هو الأصح أن يرفع الاسم بعد ليس أم أن يجر في هذه الجملة : أنّه ليس للمتوفين المسمين/للمتوفيان المسميان أعلاه ورثة 
آخريغيرالمذكورة أسماؤهم​


----------



## abdu-ki

المتوفين المسمين 
اسم مجرور باللام , حيث أن ليس لم تعمل في الاسم عملا مباشرا لتوسط اللام بينهما 
كقوله تعالى : إنه ليس من أهلك .


----------



## samiraa

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## barkoosh

أهما اثنان أم أكثر؟
في حالة المثنى نقول: ليس للمتوفَّيَينِ المسمَّيَينِ أعلاه ورثة

في حالة الجمع: ليس للمتوفَّيْنَ المسمَّيْنَ أعلاه ورثة

المفرد هو: المتوفَّى المسمَّى


----------

